# I found a bleeding pidgeon with a broken wing, what do I do?



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

So today I found this pigeon wondering around in my backyard. I noticed it after it left a trail of blood on the sidewalk and about a 2-tablespoon of blood in the spot it was standing. I put it in a basked and gave it some water and some food. It drank the water and now is just sort of sitting there resting. I brought it inside (it is near 90 F outside) and put it in a tub with a small puddle of water in one corner. It stopped bleeding about 30 minutes after I found it. The wing apears to be badly broken. it's sort of hanging but the bird is able to bring it up towards its bodey. Now the bird is in no distress but I'm afraid the wing is broken and it will not be able to fly once it heals and he gets back to his strengths. I am afraid for him if I bring him to a vet because they will put him down. I also have no money for this sort of thing. What can I do self-care to make the wing better? Please help, I am so very sad for this bird. 

Abe


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, and thank you for taking in the bird. You should place the bird in a cardboard box, caging, animal transport, or whatever you have. Place the bird on either a heating pad set on low, or a hot water bottle. Put a towel over your heat source with the bird on top of that. Give it food and water in dishes that are spill prove.

Please let us know where you are located so we can try to find someone to either take the bird, or help you with it's care. Someone should be here shortly to offer help. If you can post a picture of the bird showing the wing and any other injuries that would be appreciated and may help us.


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

*Found a bleeding pidgeon with a broken wing, what do you think happened to it?*

Do you think it's possible that some rabid animal attacked it? Did it lose control and slam into a building? 

I am now worried becose I took it into the house and gave it a bath in the kitchen sink. I did not think of diseases until now. I tried to save this bird and nurse it but am I putting myself in danger?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*No* you are not putting yourself in danger. Where are you located?


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

I am located in the city of Chicago.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the choices I know about in Chicago.

Chicago Bird Collision Monitors
(773) 988-1867
http://www.birdmonitors.net/intro.html
This group can make a referral to a pigeon safe rehabber

Flint Creek Wildlife
Downtown Chicago
(847) 602-0628
http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org
Pigeon friendly


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

Charis said:


> Here are the choices I know about in Chicago.
> 
> Chicago Bird Collision Monitors
> (773) 988-1867
> ...


OMG thank you! That really helps me here. I think it's too late to call now so I will call first thing in the morning.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for taking care and showing sympathy for the little one. Don't worry about getting any disease. The worst is you'll turn into a zombie tomorrow. _jk_.

Good luck with finding help with the bird. If you have to nurse it back to health, please come back to this forum. We are happy to help.

Take care! Sending healing thoughts to the little birdie.


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

This is CRAYZY!!! I called both the numbers you posted and first of all the second one is not a working number and the first one I got message that said I should not attempt to feed or give water to the bird!!! Too late! I already did give it water and food!!! What do I do now? I left them a message but I have a tendency to not get called back. Please help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Japanese Boyfriend said:


> This is CRAYZY!!! I called both the numbers you posted and first of all the second one is not a working number and the first one I got message that said I should not attempt to feed or give water to the bird!!! Too late! I already did give it water and food!!! What do I do now? I left them a message but I have a tendency to not get called back. Please help!


Here is the basic thread for saving a life of a pigeon:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

If you already fed and watered the bird, then just follow the rest of the link. How is he doing with food and drink? how does his poop look?

See if they respond to the message if they don't let us know.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Japanese Boyfriend said:


> This is CRAYZY!!! I called both the numbers you posted and first of all the second one is not a working number and the first one I got message that said I should not attempt to feed or give water to the bird!!! Too late! *I already did give it water and food!!*! What do I do now? I left them a message but I have a tendency to not get called back. Please help!


That's because the bird in question, needs to be stabilized before feeding and watering. Many of the birds that are found, are baby birds and most people don't know how to give wear or food. Often, their efforts kill the baby bird by getting water into the lungs.
It's good to know the second number is not working. Have you looked in your phone directory for a current number?
This is baby bird season so keep calling if you don't get a call back. I'll see if I can find some other place.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've just spoken with Flint Creek. The number I gave you has been disconnect and all intakes go through the number on their web page. I'll give you the link. Call the number and follow the prompts and it will lead you to a very helpful woman.

http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org/about/locations/


----------



## Japanese Boyfriend (Jun 28, 2012)

My pigeon friend, whom I named Ai, has been taken by a professional bird rescuer and will receive the proper care it needs and then be put up for adoption. I told them that if the wing has to be amputated and nobody comes forward to adopt him I'll take him and keep him as a pet. Here is a picture of my new friend: 










Here is his injury: 










Don't worry he is in good hands now and they will fix his wing. The lady told me the wing was not unfixable. He might even fly again. Btw, is it a he or a she? I just assumed it's a he because he has the spirit of a warrior. I named him Ai, Japanese for Love because I fell in love with this bird. I know he will be okay. 

BTW, the red spot on the paper towel is not blood, it's a strawberry.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done and thank you for offering to adopt him when he recovers! You've done so well.
do update us with his progress (when you get word from the Rescue Centre). He is such a cutie!


----------

